
Mock Islam over Twitter, end up losing 1 Million customers - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/08/mock-islam-over-twitter-end-up-losing-1-million-customers-and-possibly-the-collapse-of-your-empire-naguibsawiris.html
======
ArabGeek
the person in Question is Naguib Sawiris, some call him the Rubort Murdokh of
Arabs.

